# Shop/Garage Cabinets



## RailDude (Oct 27, 2010)

I need to add some storage in my shop that used to be the 2 car garage. There is plenty of room along the upper wall on the workbench side so am thinking of adding cabinets. Am wanting to build some laundry room and eventually kitchen cabinets anyway so figure this will be good practice. Most of the kitchen cabinets I see seem to be 12" in depth, so as not to hinder counter space. Just to make sure there isnt something I am missing here, does it really make any difference how deep upper shop cabinets are? Seems like a waste to just make them 12" deep for storage. Those who make your own shop cabinets....how deep do you make them? Thanks in advance for any answers or advice.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

I made mine 12" deep if over a base cabinet with a work top. If you make deeper it may become a problem working on anything on the counter top.

George


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

What George said. Plus things tend to gravitate to the back of the cabinets and getting to the back of the top shelf of a wall cabinet can be a challenge. :smile:


----------



## spark0506 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm in the process of building and installing some upper/top cabinets in my shop. I'm making most of them 16" deep....actually the box is 15-1/4" deep and 3/4" for the face frame. I wanted to gain as much storage as possible. I have 9-1/2' ceilings so they're quite a bit higher from the base cabinets then you would do in a normal kitchen area. I don't see where it really hinders my counter space at all. Good luck.


----------



## Salmon_Ears (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm about to do add some wall cabinets in my garage, too. What material are you guys using?


----------



## RailDude (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm making the carcasses out of 3/4 cabinet ply I found at Home Depot of all places. It is similar to their arauco ply and was only 27.00 a sheet.....and is actually square and not bowed. For the face frames and doors, am using poplar for the garage cabinets, red oak for the wife's utility room cabinets. Found those at the local hardwood/plywood dealer.


----------

